# notclear's New Clear Tank



## notclear

Finally I am back! After waiting for months for the new sump version of the Red Sea Reefer, I have just gotten a XL525.

Here is the stand I have just assembled:


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Albert ... welcome back!!


----------



## notclear

Finish putting support in the basement:


----------



## Rookie2013

*welcome back*



notclear said:


> Finish putting support in the basement:


Looks good...welcome back Albert....


----------



## WiredWeasel

Nice to see you're back in the hobby. I still have some frags from you that I bought 3 years ago!


----------



## Flexin5

NICE! keep updating


----------



## notclear

Yes I will try to update more often. Not much has been done, the tank is on the stand now.

I did replace the return nozzle with a splitter one.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Welcome back Albert!


----------



## pulau

notclear said:


> Finish putting support in the basement:


Is the support necessary for a 108 gallon or just more of a precaution? I am thinking about getting a 100 gallon in the future and placing it parallel to the floor joists. Bad idea?


----------



## notclear

I asked around actually it is not really necessary. But as a precaution I did it anyway.


----------



## notclear

I am building a low cabinet beside the tank cabinet and will place a salt water mixing container there.

Is this Rubbermaid Brute container OK?

https://www.amazon.ca/Rubbermaid-Co...d=1542378179&sr=8-6&keywords=rubbermaid+brute


----------



## wtac

Brutes are perfectly fine. I would fill, wait 24hrs and dump them a few times with FW to get any plasticizer out. A few years ago I remember ppl were having issues using water from a new Brute can. After setting a few water RODI/NSW mixing and transfer stations and treating as such, never had a problem.

I would have put up jack studs as well to minimize "bounce". When you decide to finish the basement, you wont have to deal with sag and jacking up for a wall and level ceiling. Also if you forget to level the joists for a wall, you wont notice the slight sag...that would drive me bat $h!t crazy


----------



## notclear

Thanks wtac. Is just getting a glass tank a better alternative?


----------



## wtac

Nah...just use the Brute. Easier to drill for "whatever" and it's not going to break if you accidentally kick it, drop something on/in it after a few too many wobbly pops


----------



## notclear

Just placed the order of the white brute:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B007VB6CXA/ref=twister_B00OCD7AP4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## notclear

Finished with the aquascape, filled some water in the display, and painted the sump area with this Rust-Oleum Appliance Epoxy:

https://www.rustoleum.ca/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/appliance-epoxy/

Although it is for metal, I believe it should work for wood as well.

I also sprayed all the door hinges with clear coat as many hobbyists complained that they got rusty only after a year or two!


----------



## Rookie2013

*Looking good*

Looking good Albert...i see you used the Caribsea life rock as well...good choice...they give so much character and lot of areas underneath for flow..


----------



## notclear

Yes the CaribSea Liferocks are so easy to work with, highly recommended!

I have used one box each of the Shapes, Arches, and the Shelf Rock.


----------



## notclear

Canopy and side cabinets are in:


----------



## notclear

Maxspect RSX LED fixture mounting:


----------



## pulau

Looking good!


----------



## wtac

Awesome progress!


----------



## notclear

Thank you all for the comments and welcome back!

To prevent water dripping on the glasses while doing maintenance I have euro braced the tank:


----------



## Flexin5

that looks good! what did you do just get the glass cut and diy?


----------



## notclear

^ Yes I did.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Albert ... I have a suspicion you're not going for the supposedly FOWLR system now are you?


----------



## noy

notclear said:


> ^ Yes I did.


Just curious where did you get the glass cut from?


----------



## notclear

Sea MunnKey said:


> Albert ... I have a suspicion you're not going for the supposedly FOWLR system now are you?


There will be corals, planning for just LPS and soft for now.


----------



## notclear

noy said:


> Just curious where did you get the glass cut from?


First Glass & Mirror Inc. in Scarborough Warden/401 area.


----------



## liz

Outstanding set-up! Did you make the cabinets beside the tank?


----------



## notclear

The cabinets are definitely not built by me  

Someone in MAST has become a handyman and he built them for me. He told me the most expensive parts are the doors especially they match the colour of the Redsea stand doors.


----------



## liz

Quite the craftsman - they did an beautiful job. That whole tank wall really looks clean and sleek - very professional!


----------



## notclear

Got two Klir Fleece Roller Filters but found out that the Red Sea filter sock tray openings are a little less than the standard 4" dia. and cannot fit the Klir without minor modification:


----------



## notclear

Here is after the installation:


----------



## notclear

I have setup a quarantine tank for fish and am planning to use API General Cure or Prazipro, and Chloroquine Phosphate to treat fish before putting them in the display tank. 

Where can I buy them with the cheapest prices?


----------



## WiredWeasel

notclear said:


> I have setup a quarantine tank for fish and am planning to use API General Cure or Prazipro, and Chloroquine Phosphate to treat fish before putting them in the display tank.
> 
> Where can I buy them with the cheapest prices?


Probably aquariumdepot


----------



## notclear

I emailed him last night, still waiting for his response.


----------



## Jaysan

notclear said:


> Canopy and side cabinets are in:


Welcome back to the hobby!
How did you do the canopy? and how much did that cost?


----------



## notclear

It was meant to flip open the front part of the canopy for 270 degrees. However the builder used heavy duty hinges and it just flips 90 degrees  So you can image it will hinder me from working on the tank, esp. the bottom part.

Anyway I will have to live with that!

For the build of the canopy and the two side cabinets, Miracles Aquarium quoted me for over $2,000 which uses Oak wood or something like that.

I got mine built by a MAST member it also costs an arm like $2,000. But the look and paint colour almost (90%) match the Red Sea tank. Both my wife and I are very satisfied.


----------



## wtac

Color matching and MANY coats of the epoxy paint ($$$) is a time consuming process, especially clean up .


----------



## notclear

^ That was exactly the handy man told me. All the front facing surfaces are expensive including the top of the two cabinets.


----------



## notclear

Jaysan said:


> Welcome back to the hobby!
> How did you do the canopy? and how much did that cost?


For picture on canopy, see Post #20 on this thread.


----------



## noy

notclear said:


> I have setup a quarantine tank for fish and am planning to use API General Cure or Prazipro, and Chloroquine Phosphate to treat fish before putting them in the display tank.
> 
> Where can I buy them with the cheapest prices?


where are you getting the chloroquine Phosphate?


----------



## notclear

I finally settle on API General Cure which I believe has a combination of Prazi and Metro. Then also use NLS Ick Shield powder which is actually a chloroquine derivative formulated for aquarium use.

I bought the API General Cure from JLAquatics and the NLS Ick Shield Powder from Amazon.ca.

Bigshowfrags actually has Chloroquine Phosphate for sale.

I have never quarantined any fish, so this is my first try. 

Using the NLS Ick Shield is tricky as 0.6 gram can treat 20 Gallons tank water. So I need to buy a 0.01 Gram resolution digital scale. I have one in mind but if anyone has any suggestion, please let me know.


----------



## carl

You can by .01 scales at THC or Friendly Stranger or any store that sell cannabis accessories


----------



## notclear

Thanks Carl, but I think I will settle on getting one from Amazon 

How about this one?

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07BV81H8B/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2W7SVTYX2YVVN&psc=1


----------



## carl

Looks good, about the same price as the .01 scales at THC


----------



## Rookie2013

*for now*



notclear said:


> There will be corals, planning for just LPS and soft *for now*.


hahaha key word "For Now" why does that make me feel you will get those sticks very soon...

nice update. love the way how you eurobraced it. did you just siliconed it and let it dry. i would love to get that done on my reefer 450 and need your help.


----------



## notclear

carl said:


> Looks good, about the same price as the .01 scales at THC


Thanks Carl.


----------



## notclear

Rookie2013 said:


> love the way how you eurobraced it. did you just siliconed it and let it dry. i would love to get that done on my reefer 450 and need your help.


Yes just siliconed it. Actually the handyman did it for me. As I have a pelmet, so it doesn't have to be nice looking.

The most difficult part was to source a very narrow piece of glass which is on top of the overflow box. Not all glass places can or will do that. I want that piece even if it is small, it still can stop water going over the tank edge.


----------



## notclear

I have installed two Gyre FX330 pumps on the sides of the overflow box. Very unobtrusive.

Also installed a Neptune AFS.


----------



## notclear

Sump and cabinet dry side pictures:


----------



## wtac

Looking good!


----------



## notclear

Thank you! Will start adding fish and coral frags later this month.


----------



## Tenurepro

notclear said:


> Thank you! Will start adding fish and coral frags later this month.


Welcome back Albert!


----------



## liz

notclear said:


> Thank you! Will start adding fish and coral frags later this month.


Did you move? It would be nice to have some fellow reefers out my way.


----------



## notclear

Yes I did.


----------



## notclear

Some fish and frags have been added to the DT.


----------



## notclear

Few fish are under the 3 week quarantine.


----------



## Tenurepro

Cool I like the aquascape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

Installed two Phosban 150 for carbon and GFO. Removed the media from the filter media cups as I had used filter floss on top of the media. So now no need to clean filter floss nor filter socks with the help of the Klir.

Cut a piece of acrylic to cover the two cups holes.










Was about to order the Nyos Torq:
https://www.nyos.info/en/torq

But find it not possible to rinse the media easily. So back to old school Phosban Reactors.


----------



## notclear

Can't believe it is so fit to mount a Reef Brite LED strip to the Maxspect RSX light fixture! Just slide the Reef Brite in, no screws required!


----------



## wtac

Great work!

Wouldn't bother with the Nyos Torque...take it from an engineer...a gimmick where flow dynamics make it less effective not only for contact time and flow equality but will cause more particle abrasion and with crumbly (friable in geekspeak) media, you don't want carbon nor GFO particles getting into the DT.

Radial spraybars are the ideal manner to get an upward flow.


----------



## notclear

Glad I went back with the TLF reactors. 

Note that when I used the Marineland Maxijet, it made noise. Once I replaced it with the Cobalt one, very silent!


----------



## notclear

One question regarding QT tank. After the 3-week quarantine period and after removing that batch of fish, should I dry the tank and everything with it, or just change say 75% of the water and keep the sponges etc for bacteria for the next batch of fish?


----------



## wtac

Do it right and never worry 

Drain, fill with FW, add 1/4 bleach and run for 48hrs @80*F. Then drain dry.

When its time for new fish, hopefully a few days lead time, NSW, SeaChem Stability and Prime to control ammonia until the bacteria has time to wake up and do their thing.


----------



## notclear

Oh will do it after moving out the fish to DT tonight! Thanks.


----------



## conix67

Haven't been here for a while, missed this thread! Looking forward to the update!!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Hey Albert ... what kinda fish have you collected so far?


----------



## notclear

There was a set back as I put my own quarantined fish in the DT and unfortunately they were not cleaned enough and infected my entire fish population! They are all gone now  and the tank is in fallow mode. Will restock in October.

Corals are not doing good as well. Alkalinity at one point dropped to 6.4 dKH and now I have brought it back to around 8.5 dKH.


----------



## steve8855

any idea why alk fell so much?


----------



## notclear

It was because I didn't test the water at the time believing by changing water 10% every two weeks will be OK. It turns out the IO Reef Crystal salt may have low alkalinity and calcium. I used to use H2O salt.

Anyway I started to test and dose, now it is fine.

So I just installed another Reef Brite LED just for the following frags


----------



## AustinLear

pulau said:


> Is the support necessary for a 108 gallon or just more of a precaution? I am thinking about getting a 100 gallon in the future and placing it parallel to the floor joists. Bad idea?


It definitely helps ease the anxiety I'm sure but not necessary imo.

If you can put it somewhere perpendicular to the joists that is always best or near an outside/supporting wall. 100G tank shouldn't be a huge issue though, I put a 75G in recently and it seems to be A OK.


----------



## notclear

Yes the support is there to ease our anxiety. For long term it should be better than no support.


----------



## Rookie2013

notclear said:


> It was because I didn't test the water at the time believing by changing water 10% every two weeks will be OK. It turns out the IO Reef Crystal salt may have low alkalinity and calcium. I used to use H2O salt.
> 
> Anyway I started to test and dose, now it is fine.
> 
> So I just installed another Reef Brite LED just for the following frags


So you went with sps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

Yes can't resist the temptation!


----------



## Tenurepro

We’ll be at your place with wads of cash in no time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

Haha if they do not die it will need at least a year or two


----------



## Rookie2013

notclear said:


> Yes can't resist the temptation!


I don't blame you lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I knew the "fish" thing wasn't for you all along ... . Welcome back to the Dark Side!!


----------



## notclear

Exactly 

Hope the "Dark" side will become a "Bright" side.

Just added an AutoAqua Smart Skimmer Security gadget to prevent skimmate from overflowing back to the tank. Very easy to setup:


----------



## notclear

Also changed out the acrylic piece that covers the two empty cup holes with two 4" frag discs!


----------



## notclear

Can anyone tell me why I can't include image on my posts using the code such as [ IMG ]http://www.abc.com/123.jpg[ /IMG ]. Note that on the real code there is no space in front or after the IMG and /IMG.

The above link is just an example.


----------



## wtac

I disabled it as I'm just jelly that you and others have a reef system and I haven't for the past 12 years.

Kidding...I have no admin privileges.


----------



## notclear

LOL

It is kind of strange that someone can do it on their sales post and I had done that before no problem.


----------



## notclear

Auto Frozen Fish Food Feeder:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/af4/the-af4-auto-frozen-fish-food-feeder

Be sure to check the Updates on the above link.

I have backed this project and hopefully it is a success so that I can have fish that typically don't eat pellets and flakes


----------



## mmatt

notclear said:


> Auto Frozen Fish Food Feeder:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/af4/the-af4-auto-frozen-fish-food-feeder
> 
> Be sure to check the Updates on the above link.
> 
> I have backed this project and hopefully it is a success so that I can have fish that typically don't eat pellets and flakes


Saw that too and it's gotten me a little excited not going to lie.


----------



## notclear

Have you pledged? If you do, they now need beta testers! So if you have pledged one and if you are also selected as a beta tester, then basically you can keep the beta test unit afterwards plus the one you have pledged!


----------



## mmatt

notclear said:


> Have you pledged? If you do, they now need beta testers! So if you have pledged one and if you are also selected as a beta tester, then basically you can keep the beta test unit afterwards plus the one you have pledged!


I haven't yet but . definitely considering it.


----------



## Flexin5

shit i'd get one of those too


----------



## notclear

They haven't reached the crowd funding goal yet and there is only one week to go to make it happens.


----------



## notclear

I have installed an Alkatronic made by Focustronic! It is a standalone alkalinity monitor with doser!

I chose this out of other brands because it is a standalone unit without relying on other equipment.

As it has only one pump for dosing alkalinity so I have to use Tropic Marin's Carbo-Calcium (KH+CA) which is a mixture of KH and CA. Tropic Marin also has another product called All-For-Reef which is a mixture of KH, CA, and MG, but it is more expensive. I figure I can dose magnesium manually once in a while.


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> I have installed an Alkatronic made by Focustronic! It is a standalone alkalinity monitor with doser!
> 
> I chose this out of other brands because it is a standalone unit without relying on other equipment.
> 
> As it has only one pump for dosing alkalinity so I have to use Tropic Marin's Carbo-Calcium (KH+CA) which is a mixture of KH and CA. Tropic Marin also has another product called All-For-Reef which is a mixture of KH, CA, and MG, but it is more expensive. I figure I can dose magnesium manually once in a while.


I didn't even know such product even existed. Do you consider stable ALK is that important that a device like this will help?


----------



## notclear

A stable tank will surely help. It can keep Alk within 0.2dkh. 

Testing alk manually is very easy but how many of us will test it frequent enough? This unit can test it at least twice a day or even once every two hours!


----------



## notclear

I like that Alkatronic very much, keep the alkalinity within 0.2 dkh between 8.0 and 8.2!


----------



## notclear

The Tropic Marin Carbo-Calcium is also very good, keep the pH within 0.1 or so!


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> The Tropic Marin Carbo-Calcium is also very good, keep the pH within 0.1 or so!


Interesting. How does that work? So you're dosing just Carbo-Calcium? Do you have any pictures of your current tank to share


----------



## notclear

I use the powder carbo-calcium for a balance of calcium and alkalinity. So no need to test calcium. I have verified few times and the calcium is at 420~440. Just add magnesium manually.

https://aquarium.bulkreefsupply.com/search?w=tropic marin carbo&asug=

The All-for-Reef one will be double the cost, even using the DIY kit.


----------



## notclear

Here are the pictures of FTS and Cyphastrea section. I am still trying to figure how to make better pictures! By the way how can you embed pictures on the post instead of just showing thumbnails?


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> Here are the pictures of FTS and Cyphastrea section. I am still trying to figure how to make better pictures! By the way how can you embed pictures on the post instead of just showing thumbnails?


Looks like tank just need time to grow corals now. I forgot you are doing bare bottom now. There seem to be a lot of debate about this.. what made you decide on the barebottom?

Also, how do you like the wave makers - I don't have one but I may consider in the future.. I see most people mounting them horizontally, how's the flow withe current configuration?

See this post on taking photos under blue light - https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1773904&postcount=8

Here's the photo I have attached to the post then linked to the article. This should work for sure as the photo is located on the GTA aquaria site.
- upload your photo as attachment
- goto attach files section where you can see the link to the photo
- copy the link of the photo (right click on the browser - copy link address)
- go to the post and use "insert image" then paste the link


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> I use the powder carbo-calcium for a balance of calcium and alkalinity. So no need to test calcium. I have verified few times and the calcium is at 420~440. Just add magnesium manually.
> 
> https://aquarium.bulkreefsupply.com/search?w=tropic marin carbo&asug=
> 
> The All-for-Reef one will be double the cost, even using the DIY kit.


One liquid for all your dosing needs! Sounds like a dream.. If US$116 can solve 1 year of the dosing requirement for my tank I would consider it. However, looks like there's no Canadian vendor selling this product.


----------



## conix67

While looking around I found this - how does affect the use of alkatronic? Are you using the Carbo-Calcium to raise Alk through alkatronic? If so, does alkatronic use a method that works better with Carbo-Calcium in measuring actual Alk level?

The article says Carbo-Calcium is good at maintaining Alk level but not recommend for raising Alk..

https://www.tropic-marin.com/neuigkeiten/de-neues-aus-dem-tropic-marin-labor/?lang=en


----------



## notclear

Just tested embedding images and it worked! Thanks.

As for the orange gel, I have Polylab's Coral View Lens and Orphek Reef Aquarium Lens, still couldn't make out nice pictures! Will try again.


----------



## notclear

conix67 said:


> One liquid for all your dosing needs! Sounds like a dream.. If US$116 can solve 1 year of the dosing requirement for my tank I would consider it. However, looks like there's no Canadian vendor selling this product.


Only BRS has the powder and DIY kit. Aquariumdepot.ca has the liquid versions only.

Buying from BRS is not too bad. On top of the US price, you need to convert to CAD, then add 18% for shipping including customs, then add 13% tax. No surprise from over charging by UPS or FedEx!


----------



## notclear

conix67 said:


> While looking around I found this - how does affect the use of alkatronic? Are you using the Carbo-Calcium to raise Alk through alkatronic? If so, does alkatronic use a method that works better with Carbo-Calcium in measuring actual Alk level?
> 
> The article says Carbo-Calcium is good at maintaining Alk level but not recommend for raising Alk..
> 
> https://www.tropic-marin.com/neuigkeiten/de-neues-aus-dem-tropic-marin-labor/?lang=en


I used ESV to raise alkalinity, calcium, and magnesium first. But recently when I was waiting for the Alkatronic reagent, I shut down the Alkatronic then Alkalinity dropped to 7.3. Then after Alkatronic was online, the Carbo-Calcium could raise alkalinity without issue. But I think in the future if this happens I would dose ESV first as it is cheaper!


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> Just tested embedding images and it worked! Thanks.
> 
> As for the orange gel, I have Polylab's Coral View Lens and Orphek Reef Aquarium Lens, still couldn't make out nice pictures! Will try again.


Looks like you have necessary tools already! Which camera do you use to take pictures? The shots I took were at night so white LEDs were pretty much off, leaving only blue/royal blue and some violet.

My filter is the orange one (14000K from the Orphek set looks closest) but you need to make sure your camera's color temperature is also set to 14000K - most cellphone cameras may not have ability to adjust color temperature to this. Also, since the filter reduces blue light where your light fixture is providing mostly blue, there's a lot less light to capture now meaning you need large aperture, high ISO and probably longer shutter time to compensate for the lack of light...

To be honest, the user photos on Polyp Lab's website aren't too impressive. It's definitely better than without the filter, but definitely not making the best use of the filter.

Thanks for sharing all the details. Your tank looks fantastic as usual, looking forward to seeing the tank fill up as before!


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> Only BRS has the powder and DIY kit. Aquariumdepot.ca has the liquid versions only.
> 
> Buying from BRS is not too bad. On top of the US price, you need to convert to CAD, then add 18% for shipping including customs, then add 13% tax. No surprise from over charging by UPS or FedEx!


BRS kit is out of stock at the moment but it doesn't matter as I still have plenty of 2-part from reefsupplies and BRS that will last a year or two. Once I run out, I will definitely consider this.


----------



## notclear

I am just using iPhone XR, may be this is the issue! In the past I used a camera to adjust white balance and with an orange gel, a lot better. May be going back to old practice!


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> I used ESV to raise alkalinity, calcium, and magnesium first. But recently when I was waiting for the Alkatronic reagent, I shut down the Alkatronic then Alkalinity dropped to 7.3. Then after Alkatronic was online, the Carbo-Calcium could raise alkalinity without issue. But I think in the future if this happens I would dose ESV first as it is cheaper!


That makes sense. Alkatronic seems like a very nice investment! Too bad its price is way out of reach, at least to me.. but maybe some day.


----------



## notclear

Regarding the Klir fleece filters, from time to time the motors were not powerful enough to advance the fleece and sometime the fleece were torn apart. So I had contacted Coralvue and they sent me two more powerful motors and updated bottom assemblies for free even I have the units for over a year!

They work perfectly now!


----------



## notclear

Currently I bought quarantined fish and quarantine everything wet (corals, frags, etc.) before putting in the display tank.

I move one step further out of abundant caution. Other than getting those bulky UV units and requiring plumbing (I know they are more efficient), I have installed two 24W Green Killing Machines to prevent future possible algae and ick outbreak.


----------



## notclear

Due to frequent testing intervals and the higher demand on Carbocalcium, I have taken out my previous large dosing container from storage!


----------



## notclear

conix67 said:


> I forgot you are doing bare bottom now. There seem to be a lot of debate about this.. what made you decide on the barebottom?
> 
> Also, how do you like the wave makers - I don't have one but I may consider in the future.. I see most people mounting them horizontally, how's the flow withe current configuration?


Missed your questions last time.

Bare bottom is good as no need to siphon detritus from sand anymore!

The current vertical mounting is Ok but I believe it is not as good as horizontal mounted.


----------



## notclear

Took some pictures on corals with Orphek lens on my iPhone:


----------



## notclear

Some SPS:


----------



## martelvis

pulau said:


> Is the support necessary for a 108 gallon or just more of a precaution? I am thinking about getting a 100 gallon in the future and placing it parallel to the floor joists. Bad idea?


 Just remember that a 100 gallon tank weighs 1,000 lbs. No residential house floor was designed to hold 1,000 lbs, maybe a 100 lb chair and a 200 lb man sitting in it. Just an FYI. Cheers.


----------



## notclear

I am baffled though as under the bath tub there is no special support. A bath tub may hold about 90G water then add the person in it, there will be over 1000 lbs!

*** It may be because for the bath tub it only holds the water for an hour at most each time usually, but for the aquarium the load is always there.


----------



## wtac

Really nice to see how your system has evolved! Keep up the good work!


----------



## notclear

My 1" Sunburst Monti has grown! The strange thing is beside the regular yellow and orange, it has green and purple as well! Love it.


----------



## notclear

Add two VCA RFG (Random Flow Generators) to create random flows. They work!


----------



## notclear

Look like I can start to sell some coral frags. I have converted my personal website to do that. Check it out at apoon.com.

I also have listed some dry goods there, both new and used.


----------



## notclear

Full tank shot on December 20, 2020:


----------



## wtac

Looking great as usual and good luck with the side hustle


----------



## notclear

Thanks wtac!

Recent updates: 

After adding the VCA RFG, I have to change the return pump from DC6000 to DC9000 to increase the flow.

I have added a magnetic frag rock at the back. Thus I have added two 24" Orphek OR3 LED bars. One on the right for the frag rock, the other on the left ready for a frag rack I have ordered on Boxing Day.


----------



## wtac

May as well crank it up to an Abyzz A100 to deal with the back pressure required for the eductors...better heat management (motorblock and controller), pressure rated, and lime bypass in the impeller well.

For the $, you can probably get 10 DC9000 for the same $.


----------



## notclear

Haha can buy 5 of those DC9000 with just one Abyzz A100!


----------



## wtac

Back in the early 2000's I installed an A100 for a reef and an A200 for his pond...still running to this day running 24/7 with annual maintenance.

Another "seized up" and after a good acid soak, was up and running again with no hiccups in the same time period purchase.

The A100 NW pump was bloody insane!


----------



## notclear

I have heard all good things about Abyzz products, may be next time!

Just got two Nero 5 on Boxing Day sale  Will install them in the next few days.


----------



## conix67

Nice tank as usual and nice find on boxing day sale!


----------



## notclear

^ Thanks Yuri !


----------



## notclear

I have started to dose DIY Tropic Marin All-For-Reef!

Hopefully someone will sell the new All-For-Reef Powder in Canada soon:

https://www.tropic-marin-smartinfo.com/en/minerals/all-for-reef-powder.html


----------



## notclear

I have installed the two Nero 5 pumps. They are low profile and I can hardly see the pump wires as they are very thin! Love them.


----------



## notclear

Finally my frags are ready!

Check them out on my personal site https://apoon.com.


----------



## wtac

Lookn' good!


----------



## notclear

Full tank shot last night (March 26, 2021).


----------



## notclear

Full shot:


----------



## conix67

notclear said:


> Full tank shot last night (March 26, 2021).
> 
> View attachment 304907


Tank looks good as usual! Everything seems to be growing nicely and happy. Soon it will be difficult to see the tank is bare bottom. I'd like to learn how you keep all different types happy together.


----------



## notclear

There is no special recipe, I just make sure that their placements meet their lighting requirements.


----------



## notclear

RR Angry Bird mini colony top down shot:


----------



## conix67

Amazing colors! I'm so disconnected, not heard of Angry Bird until now.



notclear said:


> RR Angry Bird mini colony top down shot:
> 
> View attachment 304921


----------



## notclear

There are many types of Angry Bird. Mine is RR Canada.


----------



## notclear

More top down eye candies:


----------



## notclear

Few more shots:


----------



## notclear

Zoas Rock!


----------



## notclear

Tank right side view:










Tank left side view:


----------



## noy

amazing!


----------



## notclear

Thanks noy!

I have added two frag racks on the left side of the tank with a Reef Brite LumiLite Pro LED. They are mainly for zoas/palys frags.


----------



## notclear

notclear said:


> I have started to dose DIY Tropic Marin All-For-Reef!
> 
> Hopefully someone will sell the new All-For-Reef Powder in Canada soon:
> 
> All-For-Reef Powder - Tropic Marin®


Finally you can pre-order them from Aquarium Depot in Canada


----------



## notclear

Here are my coral feeding schedules for those who are wondering:

Mixture of Coral Frenzy and Reef-Roids - target feed once a week.
AcroPower - broadcast feed once a week.
Red Sea Reef Energy AB+ - broadcast feed once a week.

Using Alkatronic to dose Tropic Marin All-For-Reef about 110 ML a day.

Also manually dosing DIY Coral Snow (simulate ZEOvits which is by the way 10 times more expensive) once a day, if I remember, to keep the water crystal clear!


----------



## notclear

I am thinking of replacing the drain pipe on my red Sea XL525 V3 Sump. See picture of the stock pipe with valve below. Can anyone do one for me by replacing the stock valve with a gate valve and let me know how much? Ideally you have a similar tank and no need for me to measure pipe lengths and diameters, etc.


----------



## wtac

I forget the diameters but you need the fitting to go from metric to imperial. From there it's pretty straight forward to plumb.


----------



## Flexin5

tank is looking amazing man. i'm going to get mine back on track then hopefully you have some stuff to frag.


----------



## notclear

wtac said:


> I forget the diameters but you need the fitting to go from metric to imperial. From there it's pretty straight forward to plumb.


I hope someone can make a pre-assembled one for sale


----------



## notclear

Flexin5 said:


> tank is looking amazing man. i'm going to get mine back on track then hopefully you have some stuff to frag.


I have been fragging and selling some frags at apoon.com


----------



## Flexin5

awesome, i'll be in touch with you soon!


----------



## notclear

Red and blue Linckia starfish. The red one has been in the tank for over 15 months. The blue one is a new addition, only 3 weeks in my tank. Hopefully it will live longer. I had one lived over two years in my previous tank until I shut down my tank and sold it.


----------



## Tenurepro

notclear said:


> Red and blue Linckia starfish. The red one has been in the tank for over 15 months. The blue one is a new addition, only 3 weeks in my tank. Hopefully it will live longer. I had one lived over two years in my previous tank until I shut down my tank and sold it.
> View attachment 307875


What’s your secret Albert ? I tried twice with Linckia but they melt within a couple of days… how do you acclimate them ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

For the red one it is easy as they are very hardy. As for the blue one, I find that the key is to get an active one in the first place, Best if it is on the glass, not staying on the tank bottom and not moving.

I quarantine every thing wet but I read that starfish & sea urchins cannot carry the encysted stage of ich (Peter Burgess 1992), so I just acclimate it for about an hour. After that to be sure no water from other system gets into my display tank, I use 6 small containers filled with display tank water, then rinse through these 6 containers one by one before putting it into the DT.


----------



## Tenurepro

Good advice - thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

It’s been a long hiatus for me. Went thru entire thread. Wow ... amazing set up Albert! Been a long time and I recall when you moved and shut down previous tank. Sadly I had to shut my 180 gallon down due to a flood last year. Was forced to because I had to replace the hardwood flooring. Was thinking of restarting but sadly I won’t be ... for now.

going to be selling all my gear now!😞


----------



## notclear

notclear said:


> Auto Frozen Fish Food Feeder:
> 
> The aF⁴ - Auto Frozen Fish Food Feeder
> 
> Be sure to check the Updates on the above link.
> 
> I have backed this project and hopefully it is a success so that I can have fish that typically don't eat pellets and flakes


This is still work in progress and hopefully I will get the 2 I have pledged! They will accept preorder in a month or so.

Automatic Frozen Fish Food Feeder Dropping Summer 2022 | Reef Builders | The Reef and Saltwater Aquarium Blog 

Albert


----------



## notclear

To add more flow to the tank I have installed two more Nero 5 pumps at the back of the tank 

Also to increase the pH range of 7.8-8.2, I have installed an Icecap CO2 Scrubber 4 1/2 weeks ago. The pH range has increased to 8-8.3. Not too expensive to run as I previously thought. The media can at least last for 5 weeks from the look of it:


----------



## notclear

Has anyone used this Soda Ash Dense in their reef tank?

Leisure Pool 25 lb. pH Increaser (Soda Ash Dense) : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden

or this:

25KG DENSE SODA ASH – The Pottery Supply House (psh.ca)


----------



## notclear

The blue linckia starfish is on top of the red one. Will they fight?


----------

